# Abgenutztes Metal



## cycovery (18. Januar 2005)

Wie kann man so abgenutztes metal machen, wie z.b. hier bei diesen Texturen?







hat jemand tutorials dazu oder so?


----------



## Leola13 (18. Januar 2005)

Hai,

such mal hier im Forum nach :Grunge, das wird dir sicherlich weiterhelfen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## cycovery (21. Januar 2005)

Hmmm . . . ich krieg noch immer nicht so einen look hin. Hab mir zwar solche grunge brushes zugelegt, aber mit denen kann ich bloss halt so flecken und so machen . . . aber wie krieg ich nun diesen zerkratzten, abgenutzten look hin?
Vorschläge?


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. Januar 2005)

Recht einfach geht das, wenn du dir auf verschiedenen Texturseiten einfach solch eine Metalltextur besorgst und sie dann noch ein wenig veränderst ... so wie du sie gerade brauchst.
Hier ein paar Links:

http://www.noctua-graphics.de/
http://www.texturewarehouse.com/

Zur Not könntest du auch einfach Photos verwenden.


----------



## cycovery (21. Januar 2005)

ja - aber ich würde das gerne mit brushes (welche aber durchaus textur pattern haben können) und Filternlösen, da man nicht immer genug grosse bitmaps zur verfügung hat . . .


----------



## Frapet (21. Januar 2005)

> aber wie krieg ich nun diesen zerkratzten, abgenutzten look hin?



Versuchs mal so:
Mal mit einer Grunge-Brush irgentwie im Bild herum, weniger ist aber oft mehr (Farbe ist egal).
Dann gehst du mit mit dem Slider bei der Ebenenpalette ganz runter auf 0 (NICHT deckkraft. sondern Fläche!)
Dann fügst du noch einen Stil hinzu, Abgefalchte Kanten und Relief.
Abgefl. Kanten innen
Hart Meißeln
Unten
alles andere kannst du selbst bestimmen

Durch Unten sieht es so aus als ob das Metall eingedellt wurde, bei Oben hat's eben eine Beule 

Dann vielleicht noch ein paarmal dasselbe mit einer anderen Brush und noch ein paarmal mit nachuntengedrehter Deckkraft (da bleibt Fläche bei 100).
Ich hoffe dir hilfts.
Frapet

Achja, nimm am besten als  Hintergrund so eine Textur wie Radde sagte.


----------



## C4T (21. Januar 2005)

Es gibt sicherlich auch größere Texturen die man gut verwenden kann.
Wie Groß ist denn dein Bild ?
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre dann, die Textur einfach auf eine neue Ebene zu legen und mit den Ebeneneigenschaften (z.B. Multiplizieren o. Überlagern) zu experimentieren.
In Kombination mit der Deckkraft werden da doch ganz gute Ergebnisse erzielt.

Gruß,
C4T


----------

